#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Paste Into Powerpoint Error

## FrankD10

I am having trouble pasting an image from Excel into powerpoint, selecting that image and then resizing it. I have not had this issue before and have run the code many times; however, I am getting a run time error. The error says "Selection (unknown member): Invalid request. This view does not support the selection." I have pasted the code below. The bold line is what is throwing the code off. Please let me know if anyone can we of any assitance.



With wksPC
        .Activate
        .Range("A1").Select
        .Range("PieCharts").Select
    End With
        Selection.Copy

    With ppPieCharts
        .Select
*.Shapes.PasteSpecial (ppPasteEnhancedMetafile).select* 
End With


        With ppApp.ActiveWindow.Selection.ShapeRange
            .ScaleWidth 0.85, msoFalse, msoScaleFromBottomRight
            .ScaleHeight 0.85, msoFalse, msoScaleFromBottomRight
            .Align (msoAlignCenters), msoTrue
            .Align (msoAlignMiddles), msoTrue
            .IncrementTop 11
        End With

----------

